# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > Помощь >  Акты списания по 2 регистру и крепкий алкоголь

## BulAsil

Доброго времени суток!Помогите в решении проблемы. Есть 1С Розница, в ней ведется продажа пива и крепкого алкоголя. В конце смены,по закрытию смены формируется акт списания по 2 регистру для отправки в ЕГАИС (отправляется акт списания по пиву), так вот проблема в том, что в этот акт списания попадает крепкий алкоголь проданный за смену. При чем это алкоголь который был привезен и занесен в 1С недавно. При этом акт списания не уходит в ЕГАИС а остается в статусе Черновик. Приходится на следующий день руками удалять этот крепкий алкоголь и отправлять акт списания. Проблема началась на Рознице 2.3 версии 2.3.4.33. Обновили Розницу до версии 2.3.11.37 не помогло. Как это решить? 1С Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.18.1363) Розница 2.3 (2.3.11.37)

----------

